# Canon RF 100-400mm review by Gordon Laing



## Chaitanya (Nov 22, 2021)

I will wait for crop RF body as both 16mm and this lens look quite useful.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 22, 2021)

Chaitanya said:


> I will wait for crop RF body as both 16mm and this lens look quite useful.


It's more than quite useful.





Canon RF 100-400mm f/5.6-8 IS USM: First Impressions


I ordered the Canon RF 100-400mm yesterday, it arrived this morning, and the lens now "Pre-order" status on the website. I had time for just a few tests and one or two shots only, so I'll give my initial impressions and follow up later with more. I do have the RF 100-500mm and an EF 100-400mm II...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Blue Zurich (Feb 3, 2022)

It's possibly next on my list for some reach beyond my RF 70-200 (the 600 STM was returned, I can see how it's good for some shooters but if I'm going that long, I'd like something which works in less abundant light servo situations)This 100-400 lens gets glowing reviews all round. Might have to rent it or just get it, it's quite the bargain and wasn't upped with the latest MAP increase.


----------

